# Speakers with optical input



## rajkiran (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi Friends,

Recently i bought a LED TV, and to my surprise it has optical audio out only. so the 5.1 channel Philips speaker i have at my home are useless now.

Can you suggest me any new Speakers (5.1) for LED with Optical input. I have LG Bluray player as well.

I don't want to spend more on a New home theatre. 

Thanks
Rajkiran


----------



## reniarahim1 (Sep 20, 2012)

Whats your budget?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 20, 2012)

connecting 5.1 speakers to TV is not recommended because many TVs downmix digital surround sound signal to stereo as the TV's are only equipped with two speakers.connect only if you are certain that your TV is not downmixing the original incoming audio.it is better to connect speakers directly to source(dvd/blu ray player,set top box,pc,laptop).


----------



## gurujee (Sep 21, 2012)

logitech z906


----------



## Minion (Sep 21, 2012)

rajkiran,Don't spend any thing now due to what whitster said but what HDTV you are using now?


----------



## rajkiran (Sep 22, 2012)

I have LG LED LE5500 32 inch. And i havent yet decided on budget.


----------



## Minion (Sep 24, 2012)

Since your tv has headphone out you can use decent 2.1 with your tv like Altec lansing 2621 for 1.7k if 5.1 is priority for you  need a Av receiver to connect your existing 5.1 speakers for that I don't have very good knowledge in Av recievers wait for someone who have knowledge.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 24, 2012)

even A/V receiver will not be of any use if connected to tv which is downmixing original incoming 5.1 audio or does not have HDMI v1.4 ARC port(different from usual hdmi v1.3 port).best solution is directly connecting speakers to audio source(dvd/blu ray player,set top box,pc,laptop).


----------

